# Hey input appreciated



## Jill666 (Feb 7, 2003)

A friend just turned me on to "21s"- I hadn't done them before. How helpful have people found them and any specific form deviations that effed you up?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2003)

Whats a "21"?


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 7, 2003)

You do seven from straight to 90 degrees, seven from 90 degrees to full curl, then seven full range. The idea is to be smooth and not pause (which means I'll be using light weight at first ) Sounds like the forearm and the triceps become engaged here also.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2003)

Ahh....

Not familiar with it myself.  

Thanks!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 7, 2003)

I found them to be great for when I was in the cutting up stage. I really like them if I am dieting down, and I want to develop maximum peak in the muscle. There not very effective for "building up," however.....too many reps.

You probably already know this but the utmost important thing for bicep developement in general is proper form; no back movement, and although you bend the elbows, try not to move the elbows back and forth. And....nice and slow! (at least for most sets) I know it seems like I am stating the obvious, but MOST people say they know these things, yet don't train their bi's with good form. This is just what I noticed at the many gyms I have attended.

Side note: I used to train for amatur body building competitions, and I used to also personally train people. I usually don't comment on "work-out" questions on forums, however, because I feel as if my opinion gets drowned out by the slew of other opinions, which are usually wrong (and I don't want to be the one to have to tell them that).

I always liked your input on MT, though, so I responded; however I might not of if it was someone else.  Take that as a compliment...but I would listen to "work-out" advise here very sparringly.

My $0.02 :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm not so much concerned about building up the biceps as strengthening the elbow and ancillary muscles in tune with the biceps (if that makes sense). I have size in the bicep already, and don't need to get huge. I just want to increase the muscle endurance as opposed to explosive strength. This sounded like a good exercise to add with that in mind.

I know what you mean about the back- I've noticed  I'll sway my back if I'm tired and need to cut down on the weight. The same thing with tricep knickbacks- the elbow will drop if I don't pay attention. (Darned body parts- gotta watch 'em every minute). 

And Paul-  I like you too :cheers:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 8, 2003)

I always use full range of motion on bicep work outs. I had someone show me the 21's as it looks nice and tough I still use the full stretch. However when on chest day the last exercise (fly machine) I use 1/4 reps. Drop the weight down a little and go until total fatigue using 3 sets.


----------



## Wmarden (Mar 23, 2003)

Frankly my two favorite bicep exercises are hammer curls and concentraion curls.    Never got as much out of barbell curls.  I guess my muscle balance is weird.


----------



## progressivetactics (Mar 25, 2003)

Hammer curls are often overlooked, and that is why people have the swimmer's amr as compared to a body builders arm!  

21's are a nice 'finishing' exercise. Don't do them every work out. Maybe every 3rd bicep day.  Keep hitting the dumbells!  Alternating curls, preacher curls, hammer curls.   9 sets total as a standard (+2 warm up sets at the beginning).

As a "treat" throw in the 21's, every 3rd week.
I forgot if you mentioned it this way, but bottom 1/2 first, then top 1/2, then full range motion.  SLow, light bend in knees, elbows posted at the waist!!!
You'll do great!


----------

